# Double barrel .45 ACP 1911 times 2!



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought this was pretty cool. Lot's of ammo in just a few seconds. http://americangg.net/shoot-20-rounds-in-1-5-seconds-with-the-double-barreled-45-acp-1911-pistols/?utm_source=Shrug&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=sumome_share


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool ! But I don't think that I want to shoot one. The kick back is probably terrible.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I'd tap that. Hell, I'd even double-tap that.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn it man!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's my concealed carry gun!!! ahahaha


----------



## dragonz68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Too cool! I heard a rumor about these last year but this is the 1st time I have seen a video of it. Thank you for the link!


----------

